
Niaki: A New Kind of Puzzle Game, by a Bioinformaticien - inakicm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-cm6zsQ9Zk
======
inakicm
Hi, I'm a young bioinformaticien who love Puzzle games like 2048 and Threes.
After searching for more games like that, I realize that there weren't so
many, so I decided to create a new one on my own.

The game is simple and completely unique!

Hope you will give it a try!

Iñaki

